# relocate to spain



## nfmac (May 17, 2012)

After 9 years in France I find myself back in UK, wonderful to be with family but the climate does not agree with me... I am female 62 years and have osteoarthritis and find myself constantly ill when we have heavy cloud and impending rain which is often. I have been giving some thought to locating to Spain as have read the climate is very good for my condition. I would prefer to be near the coast, and as I dont drive near to good transport links. Can anyone advise me on what life is really like for singles in Spain , how things really are , can you live from your state pension.... thanks in advance.... xxxxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

France is apparently more expensive than Spain, so if you managed there for 9 years, ( ? Single and on pension) you will manage in Spain .
Many however, seem to think that it would not be possible to live well on a basic state pension, unless you have a decent amount of savings to fall back on, for major expenditure, property repairs, new car etc.
At least you don't have to worry about healthcare, as a state pensioner, though you do have to pay 10 % of your prescriptions now.


----------



## nfmac (May 17, 2012)

I was thinking of buying a cheap property , so I would have my state pension and some savings to fall back on...So do pensioners get health care free ? Is their a good social life in Spain for older people , and is their any single women on here that can give me the low down as to how things really are......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nfmac said:


> I was thinking of buying a cheap property , so I would have my state pension and some savings to fall back on...So do pensioners get health care free ? Is their a good social life in Spain for older people , and is their any single women on here that can give me the low down as to how things really are......


with your state pension, then yes, you'd get free healthcare

where I live there seems to be a great social life for single retirees - many join the U3A


one day my kids will leave home - I'll get to retire & join in :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have osteoarthritis in my neck and hand, and I can't honestly say that it has improved in the Spanish climate. It is cool and damp for three or four months of the year, even in the sunny south, and often humid in summer, but I don't notice any seasonal difference in pain levels.

Pilates and swimming have helped a lot though, also basic posture adjustment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I have osteoarthritis in my neck and hand, and I can't honestly say that it has improved in the Spanish climate. It is cool and damp for three or four months of the year, even in the sunny south, and often humid in summer, but I don't notice any seasonal difference in pain levels.
> 
> Pilates and swimming have helped a lot though, also basic posture adjustment.


I've recently been diagnosed with osteoarthritis in my hips & knees - it's seriously humid atm & I can say that my pain levels are higher than they have been for months


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you considered the Canary Islands?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've recently been diagnosed with osteoarthritis in my hips & knees - it's seriously humid atm & I can say that my pain levels are higher than they have been for months


Poor you  - you have my sympathy.

Mine comes and goes but I can't pin it down to anything weather-related. My rheumaticky knees, on the other hand, are definitely worse when it's damp.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Poor you  - you have my sympathy.
> 
> Mine comes and goes but I can't pin it down to anything weather-related. My rheumaticky knees, on the other hand, are definitely worse when it's damp.


at least I have a diagnosis & pain relief

it's annoying really - I was diagnosed in January & within weeks I was more mobile & my general fitness was improving again - I'd been totally reliant on sticks for ages & was getting worse - I really could see permanent wheelchair use in the not too distant future

as it has become hotter & more humid the pain is worse again, so mobility & fitness are dropping again 

roll on September when it cools down enough to get my pushbike out again

swimming helps - but I can't stay in the pool all day, as much as I might want to


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Try 'copper heelers' you can find the on the web. My wife has researched them and has just started using them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My "all singing all dancing" diet got rid of my arthritis (it just would wouldnt it lol!!!), altho mine was rheumatoid, not osteo 

Jo xxx


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

It would seem that the website is worth a look.www.the original copper healers.com. For arthritis.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> My "all singing all dancing" diet got rid of my arthritis (it just would wouldnt it lol!!!), altho mine was rheumatoid, not osteo
> 
> Jo xxx


They are completely different - just as painful though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dmret said:


> It would seem that the website is worth a look.www.the original copper healers.com. For arthritis.


I was just reading that. I'm afraid I'm a bit of a sceptic about this sort of thing though. The website claims that


> It makes no difference which part of the body the copper comes into contact with as the benefits from the copper will be absorbed by the skin and then circulated right throughout the body to relieve pain.


While copper is undoubtedly an essential mineral to keep us healthy, it can't be absorbed through the skin. We get all we need from our diet. We only need a miniscule amount anyway, and excessive intake can need to other nasties like memory loss and depression.

Nevertheless there are some clinical trials going on at Wolverhampton University specifically looking at Copper Heelers and their effectiveness for arthritis sufferers, and it will be interesting to see the results. Let's hope your wife sees some benefit anyway!

Copper Deficiency Symptoms and Benefits | Foods High in Copper | Overdose Symptoms
ISRCTN42466047 - The effect of using copper heelers in alleviating joint and musculoskeletal aches and pains
Medical Myths


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

nfmac said:


> I was thinking of buying a cheap property , so I would have my state pension and some savings to fall back on...So do pensioners get health care free ? Is their a good social life in Spain for older people , and is their any single women on here that can give me the low down as to how things really are......


Buying is not a great idea, prices are still to bottom out and should you need to relocate back to the UK you'll have a property you can't sell. Renting is very cheap and allows you mobility, you can try different parts of Spain.


----------

